# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  الرائع في تصفح الانترنت  اوبرا لموبايل

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد* *:-* * برنامج اوبرا متصفح الانترنت الاكثر من رائع الفائق بالسرعه والاتقان  احدث وأفضل متصفح بعالم الانترنت .  صورة البرنامج:_   الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه:- Opera Mobile 9.5 now introduces Opera Widgets to the mobile Internet experience, enabling one-click Web content access. This release marks the second Opera Mobile 9.5 beta for Windows Mobile and the first-ever beta for UIQ-based phones. A developer version of S60 Widget manager is also available within the Opera Widgets SDK الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي
واسمح لي بنقل الموضوع لقسمه المخصص

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز ... وشكراا .

----------

